# help on installation of office2007



## abhara (May 19, 2007)

I installed vista ultimare x64 version on my AMD 3600+ system. Now I am trying to install office2007 on it. The installation is asking for folder for office.en-us\dwtrig20.exe in the middle of the installation. But the file is there. why it is asking me that question. I have given the same path. but still office2007 installation is aborted due to that. I think is is because the above file is corrupt or the above file is not for x64 bit vista version. Help me out. If the file is corrupt mail the file at abhara21@yahoo.co.in


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 19, 2007)

abhara said:
			
		

> The installation is asking for folder for office.en-us\dwtrig20.exe



Installation source is curropted....

its common problem with a Pirated Version available fpr download, anyway, if u have a original source, then re-download and if you bought it, then replace the Installation Disk


----------



## abhara (May 21, 2007)

can anyone email that file


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

Office Professional Trial will be given with This month of Digit MAG on the DVD i think, or u may download it right now from the Microsoft web site, then use ur Purchased product key to install a Full rather than the 60Days trial


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 21, 2007)

^^ Do you still think he has a original version.???
I think he has a pirated edition...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

^^

Opps. if that's true, we cant help him in any mean


----------



## sanju (Jul 29, 2007)

need office 2007 pro plus product key for trial of 60 days
can anybody provide


----------



## Sharp Hacker (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: The SOLUTION*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]I also faced the same problem after i installed a fresh copy of xp sp3 on my system and after searching in vain on forums i finally decided to just replace that damn dwtrig20.exe with a good copy.

There are 4 files you need to get a good copy of:  
1. dwtrig20.exe in office.en.us folder  
2. dw20.exe in office.en.us folder  
3. ose.exe in enterprise.ww folder  
4. setup.exe in the main setup folder  

Replace these and ur done.  

There are two ways of going around this. One is Get all these files from an original disk which one of ur friends might have (for the sake of legality),

OR

youll find all these files at   
*www.gegereka.com/?query= dwtrig20.exe office 2007  

yeah youll have to register first though since it is an ftp  
its free so i guess dats illegal since they've got a full version of office   
07 pro  

the files in the ftp will be in the same folders for dwtrig20.exe, dw20.exe   
and setup.exe. But ose.exe is present in proplus.ww.  

Replace and Enjoy[/FONT]


----------

